# Pb synchro videos iTunes -> iPad



## Jaipur (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici le problème que je rencontre et pour lequel je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions. Merci d'avance de votre aide :

- J'ai pris des photos + videos (.mov en 640x480) avec mon appareil photo pendant les vacances
- J'ai tout transféré régulièrement depuis ma carte SD vers l'iPad
- J'ai pu lire sans problème sur l'iPad les vidéos que j'avais transférées
- De retour chez moi je synchronise mon iPad avec iPhoto (mac) et je supprime de l'iPad toutes les photos et les vidéos
- Tout se retrouve bien dans un évènement iPhoto
- Depuis iTunes je demande la synchro de ce nouvel évènement vers l'iPad
- iTunes me transfère toutes les photos et impossible de transférer les vidéos, j'obtiens un message qui dit (en substance) : "transfert impossible car l'iPad ne sait pas lire le format des vidéos..."

=> Comment se fait-il que j'obtienne ce message alors que je lisais sans problème les vidéos sur l'iPad lorsque qu'elles étaient déchargées de ma carte mémoire ?

=> Avez-vous une solution pour que cela fonctionne (autre que tout convertir dans un autre format iTunes car c'est long et ensuite les vidéos ne seront plus accessibles via l'appli Photos de l'iPad mais via l'appli Vidéos car que je trouve moins sympa)

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

Jaipur.


----------



## 770pifpif (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour Jaipur. 
J'ai exactement le même problème que toi (voir ci-dessous). 
As-tu eu une bonne réponse pour résoudre le problème?
Cela m'intéresse!

Merci par avance
Bonne journée 
Fred


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Novembre 2011)

Quand tu transfères un montage vidéo de imovie vers itunes ou bien un film vers itunes, le format utilisé dans itunes est le ".m4v"
Remarque que quand tu lis un ".mov" qui est dans iphoto ce n'est pas avec itunes mais avec un lecteur comme Quick Time Player ou autre.
A mon sens, il faut donc convertir ces ".mov" en ".m4v" et ça devrait fonctionner.


----------

